# My weight gain..my butt and thighs are so much bigger!!!



## Star Struck (May 23, 2008)

http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii17/Secretwomanhere/


check it out!! what do you think? 
and is it just me or is my ass the shape of a heart? hehe:kiss2:


----------



## braindeadhead (May 23, 2008)

Yes, yes they are...and that's goooood!!!!


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 24, 2008)

:wubu::smitten:


----------



## fatterisbetter (May 24, 2008)

You are incredibly hot!


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (May 24, 2008)

Daaammmnnnn! That is one sexy ass.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 24, 2008)

heart shaped booty, yep  congrats on the gain, it looks good on ya


----------



## pudgy (May 25, 2008)

Serious congratulations on the gain! I love the way your rolls hide the belt part of your shorts. And your arms are just...dang!


----------



## Hologram (May 25, 2008)

Very nice.....hope to see "more" of you in the furure


:smitten:


Holo


----------



## Star Struck (May 26, 2008)

thank you guys for the compliments! I'm glad you like it..and yeah i thought it was crazy but at least somebody agrees that its heart shaped hehe


----------



## matt82 (May 27, 2008)

i see a heart for sure


----------



## KHayes666 (May 27, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> thank you guys for the compliments! I'm glad you like it..and yeah i thought it was crazy but at least somebody agrees that its heart shaped hehe



Thanks for the update, you're such a sweetheart ;-)


----------



## ktmcts (May 28, 2008)

Very sexy.


----------



## Caine (Jun 4, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii17/Secretwomanhere/
> 
> 
> check it out!! what do you think?
> and is it just me or is my ass the shape of a heart? hehe:kiss2:



wow Star, you're looking fantastic!


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you!! :wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 6, 2008)

it's crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy look at that hallway..i'm almost too big for it lol


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 6, 2008)

You're very hot!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jun 6, 2008)

as you mature you look even better, hope that is the compliment i mean it to be.


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 6, 2008)

it is a compliment
Thank you


----------



## midnightcomet (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow! Tremendous weight gain over the past 4 years, let along the past 4 months! And it's all going to beautiful places. :wubu: Heart-shaped...a gorgeous shape for a big, luscious butt. I hope you keep us posted on any further "developments", should they come.


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 6, 2008)

Leg Rolls for dayssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 6, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> Leg Rolls for dayssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



sexy for yearssssssssssss


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 6, 2008)

lol i always thought it was grossssssssssssssssssssss but now i don't mind :eat2: id lick it


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 6, 2008)

just a different presentation of your fat cells  nothin gross about it


----------



## Caine (Jun 7, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> Leg Rolls for dayssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



looking MIGHTY fine there star


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> Leg Rolls for dayssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 7, 2008)

thank you!!! 
i guess now we know why when i eat..it doesn't go to my stomach..it goes straight to the legs...anybody wanna rub em for me? they hurt lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 7, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> thank you!!!
> i guess now we know why when i eat..it doesn't go to my stomach..it goes straight to the legs...anybody wanna rub em for me? they hurt lol



suuuuuure *rubs them gently* so cute ;-)


----------



## Caine (Jun 7, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> thank you!!!
> i guess now we know why when i eat..it doesn't go to my stomach..it goes straight to the legs...anybody wanna rub em for me? they hurt lol



ANYTIME I'll be up for it *tries to move Khays out of the way*


----------



## dave101 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats really hot, nice pics!


----------



## matt82 (Jun 8, 2008)

good pics


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 8, 2008)

:wubu: thank you so much!! you guys are awesome


----------



## jporourke1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> thank you!!!
> i guess now we know why when i eat..it doesn't go to my stomach..it goes straight to the legs...anybody wanna rub em for me? they hurt lol


I wish some of us who are totally blind can view some of these pictures and photos. John O'Rourke
jporourke1


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 11, 2008)

Beautiful ... just beautiful!


You live in NY? So do i  yay!

Though Im far from the city...

Keep doing what makes you happy 


-Jon


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 11, 2008)

*I'm not from the city either!! where about are you from? I'm from binghamton*


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah ha I know that place! I'm a bit far from there lol. I'm from Mahopac... its on the east sid eof the hudson. Your up by the catskills area?


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 14, 2008)

i do not know ANYTHING near me lol 
except like syracuse is an hour away


----------



## slasher64 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow you are very sexy

I know its none of my business but how much do you weight?


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 15, 2008)

thank you hun!! im starting to do update videos of how much i weigh on my site soo i can't give out the secret info lol


----------



## Caine (Jun 16, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> thank you hun!! im starting to do update videos of how much i weigh on my site soo i can't give out the secret info lol



Better not! Thats one of those sexy appeals that brings people to your site! can't give out secrets can you.


----------



## bbwlover8807 (Jun 22, 2008)

hmmm you'll be goin down the hallway sideways in no time...very impressive gain and your ass should look like a heart cause we all love it


----------



## natasfan (Jun 24, 2008)

you are prettier each day


----------



## natasfan (Jun 24, 2008)

natasfan said:


> you are prettier each day



also fatterthats cool:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## bigirlover (Jun 27, 2008)

From Queens over here! Been to Binghamton a couple times, once for a B-Mets game and of course to hit up the Cracker Barrell there!



Star Struck said:


> *I'm not from the city either!! where about are you from? I'm from binghamton*


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

bbwlover8807 said:


> hmmm you'll be goin down the hallway sideways in no time...very impressive gain and your ass should look like a heart cause we all love it



hehe thank you so much sweetie!! and yeah I probably will  sideways i go


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

natasfan said:


> also fatterthats cool:eat1::eat1::eat1:



Thank you hun :wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

bigirlover said:


> From Queens over here! Been to Binghamton a couple times, once for a B-Mets game and of course to hit up the Cracker Barrell there!



Queens huh?? I've never been there!! How is it there?? Also Binghamton is crap eh? lol I've only been to like 2 b-mets games..and I didn't buy the tickets nor would I lol I guess I'm not city friendly for my city  maybe i should move lol can i live with somebody haha


----------



## Caine (Jun 27, 2008)

Awe, its so cute how they all are going head over heals for you Star, mebbe you outta put up an add saying "Auditions for StarStruck's BF, apply here and fill out an application, there are three tests, the written, my Best Friend's and My own Satisfaction one."


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Caine said:


> Awe, its so cute how they all are going head over heals for you Star, mebbe you outta put up an add saying "Auditions for StarStruck's BF, apply here and fill out an application, there are three tests, the written, my Best Friend's and My own Satisfaction one."



I don't need no stinkin tests.......She knows I'm the best there is, the best there was and the best there ever will be


----------



## Caine (Jun 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't need no stinkin tests.......She knows I'm the best there is, the best there was and the best there ever will be



Thus why the need for Tests , gotta give EVERYONE a sporting chance against you an me


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Caine said:


> Thus why the need for Tests , gotta give EVERYONE a sporting chance against you an me



Yeah but you're the man of the hour, the one with the power, too sweet to be sour...who could compete against THAT? lol


----------



## Caine (Jun 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Yeah but you're the man of the hour, the one with the power, too sweet to be sour...who could compete against THAT? lol



Dane Cook, and Ryan Reynolds otherwise I'm good to go


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Caine said:


> Dane Cook, and Ryan Reynolds



They aren't F/A's though.....and Ryan Reynolds can't match up with us anyway.


----------



## Caine (Jun 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> They aren't F/A's though.....and Ryan Reynolds can't match up with us anyway.



So Very true, sides, I may do well with Star, but you are the main ladies man on this board Khays, you got me beat almost everywhree else but this beauty


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Caine said:


> So Very true, sides, I may do well with Star, but you are the main ladies man on this board Khays, you got me beat almost everywhree else but this beauty



That's why I'd rather have you two hook up.


----------



## Caine (Jun 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> That's why I'd rather have you two hook up.



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang, thats a first here, having someone else want me to get together with someone :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: This is too awesome now! I got a blessing from Khays


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 27, 2008)

All I have to say is
Wow you guys are crazy lol:wubu:


----------



## Caine (Jun 27, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> All I have to say is
> Wow you guys are crazy lol:wubu:



And you are the cause of my delerium Star so there!


----------



## bigirlover (Jun 28, 2008)

Queens is nice, at least the area I live in... It's less overwhelming than Manhattan... Binghamton was a lil runned down, I expected it to be nicer being that there's a major university there, oh well.

Anytime you're in Queens, give me a holler! 




Star Struck said:


> Queens huh?? I've never been there!! How is it there?? Also Binghamton is crap eh? lol I've only been to like 2 b-mets games..and I didn't buy the tickets nor would I lol I guess I'm not city friendly for my city  maybe i should move lol can i live with somebody haha


----------



## loves2feed (Jun 30, 2008)

lovely! you've packed on the pounds quite beautifully! thank you!


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 30, 2008)

loves2feed said:


> lovely! you've packed on the pounds quite beautifully! thank you!



thank you cutie!!


----------



## socal-richard-1957 (Jul 2, 2008)

Your ass is perfect.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 3, 2008)

had to come pay you another visit. More beautiful every time.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

socal-richard-1957 said:


> Your ass is perfect.



hehe thank you!!  my favorite part about me


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> had to come pay you another visit. More beautiful every time.:bow::bow::bow:



hehe thank you angel!


----------



## Caine (Jul 3, 2008)

Star here has been catching my attention from day one of her arrival, I don't think I'll ever stop liking her stuff ever.


----------



## Star Struck (Jul 3, 2008)

Caine said:


> Star here has been catching my attention from day one of her arrival, I don't think I'll ever stop liking her stuff ever.



THANK YOU CAINE! you are my bestest friend on these boards lol as of now
you are always so kind! :wubu:


----------



## Caine (Jul 4, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> THANK YOU CAINE! you are my bestest friend on these boards lol as of now
> you are always so kind! :wubu:



Wow, I am sooooooooooo honored! thanks Star, you really are awonderful gal! Keep staying on here and I'll never be able to leave! That smile alone is worth a 1,000 words.


----------



## Mr. Mcneal (Jul 17, 2008)

You have just GREAT legs!


----------



## nabz28ss (Jul 17, 2008)

Your looking very good in your pics.


----------

